# PHP, MySQL - Ergebnisse zählen - Hilfe benötigt



## CyberRon (6. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Bei der Suchanfrage würde ich gerne gleich das Ergebnis zählen. Mein SQL Statemant sieht wie folgt aus:


```
SELECT A.*
			FROM benutzer AS A
			INNER JOIN benutzer_daten AS B ON A.benutzerid=B.benutzerid 
			WHERE B.geloescht = "nein" 
			AND (
					
			A.funktion like "%test%" OR
			A.firma like "%test%" OR 
			A.ort like "%test%" OR
			A.plz like "%test%" OR 
			A.branche like "%test%" OR 
			A.internet like "%test%" 
			)
			ORDER BY A.firma ASC
```

Das klappt auch alles wunderbar. Ergebnis wird geliefert.

Nun dachte ich mir ich könnte nach dem 
SELECT A.* 

einfach 
SELECT A.*, COUNT(A.benutzerid) AS anzahl 

die Treffer anzeigen lassen, aber leider wird nichts mehr gefunden.

Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen wie man das mit MySQL lösen  kann?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## daniel_weber (6. September 2007)

kann sein, dass ich dich jetzt falsch verstehe aber warum machst du es nicht einfach so:


```
$query = mysql_query("...");


## Anzahl der Datensätze auslesen ##
$anz = mysql_num_rows($query);


echo "Es wurden $anz Ergebnisse gefunden.";
```

LG
Daniel


----------



## Eichel65 (6. September 2007)

Mit SQL führt dies auch zu deinem gewünschten Ergebnis:

```
SELECT COUNT("Spalten_Name")
FROM "Tabellen_Name"
```

Wobei hier COUNT für dich interessant ist...

Gruß


----------



## tobias_petry (6. September 2007)

wenn du sowieso alle Datensätze lädst, ist ein mysql_num_rows() absolut legitim, nur eben nicht, wenn du es NUR nutzt um zu zählen ohne die Daten zu nutzen


----------



## CyberRon (6. September 2007)

Dank euch, erste Antwort geht natürlich auch, wollte es aber über COUNT lösen. 
@Eichel das hab ich ja so gepostet, aber es funktioniert nicht, bekomme kein Ergebnis, ob es am JOIN liegt?


----------

